# Lilo -v FATAL: too big ....

## wan

Opa Pessoal,

Estou tendo um probleminha com o lilo, 

Eu usava o lilo com splash funcionando numa boa. Porem, atualizei o kernel p/ 2.4.21 e alterei alguns parametros no lilo.conf , qndo tentei roda-lo.....

wan boot # lilo -v

LILO version 22.5.1, Copyright (C) 1992-1998 Werner Almesberger

Development beyond version 21 Copyright (C) 1999-2003 John Coffman

Released 28-Mar-2003 and compiled at 17:37:46 on Jun 24 2003.

Reading boot sector from /dev/hda

Using MENU secondary loader

Calling map_insert_data

Mapping message file /boot/penguins.boot

Fatal: /boot/penguins.boot is too big (> 65535 bytes)

wan boot #

Lembro que da primeira vez em que instalei o gentoo, ele funcionou perfeitamente.

Procurei alguma coisa sobre em outros topicos daque dos foruns , mas nao achei nada.

Ate tentei baixar o gfxboot, mas num tem ebuild......

Meu conf:

boot = /dev/hda

prompt

map = /boot/System.map

lba32

timeout=50

#vga = normal

message = /boot/penguins.boot

# Gentoo

        image = /boot/bzImage

        #root = /dev/hda3

        label = Gentoo

#       append="hdc=ide-scsi"

        read-only

# Gentoo II

        image = /boot/bzImageII

        label = GentooBeta

        append = "hdc=ide-scsi"

        read-only

# XP

        other = /dev/hda1

        label = WinXP

        table = /dev/hda

Falw ai....

----------

## AngusYoung

Por acaso você está tentando usar aqueles menus animados do lilo?

----------

## wan

Estes mesmos..... na verdade eu ja usava e funcionava corretamente,

porem depois de atualizar o gentoo, comecou a dar isso no lilo.

----------

